# Solved: LAN modem internet connection not working on XP machine, working on Windows 7



## Toffe (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello!

Im having trouble with my internet connection on my desktop PC, running Windows XP SP3. I connect through a router/modem provided by my ISP, connected to my PC with a LAN cable (no WiFi). It was working fine until a week ago. Now when I boot my PC, the connection indicator shows a limited or no internet connection; when I load Firefox, it tries to load my home page for a few seconds, then shows a server not found message.

The router and internet connection should be fine; when I plug my laptop (using Windows 7) into the router, it works normally.

Im wondering if the problem could be related to some of the network/internet based stuff Ive been fiddling with the last weeks  Ive installed SugarSync and updated LogMeIn on the desktop PC a little before the internet connection stopped working (but both worked for a time), and I set up a local ad-hoc wireless network with the XP desktop as a host a few times so I could use both PCs online at once. (interestingly, I never managed to access my XP machine on the network from my laptop, and only once did I manage to access my desktop directly through my laptop (connecting the two with a LAN cable)  a second try didnt work). I dont recall fiddling with any of the adapter settings, though, so I cant see that really being the problem. I dont know if any of my services could be a problem  my only antivirus program is AVG, and has never created trouble before. Windows Update is trying to continue downloading updates on boot, but I cant imagine thats at fault. Uninstalling LogMeIn didnt help.

Repairing the LAN connection in the Network Connections window doesnt work  it runs through the process and says it should be working normally, but it doesnt. Inactivating and reactivating the connection doesnt help  it shows finding IP address for a minute or two, then goes to the limited or no internet connection message. Sometimes it doesnt work at all when I inactivate/reactivate, displaying a connection failed message.

Looking online for similar problems, I heard about the Winsockfix program. I ran it, and the first time it worked, but on rebooting, the internet connection was broken as before. Now running Winsockfix doesnt help at all.

Ive tried copying the IP/DNS/gateway data from my working laptop connection into the configurations of the desktop connection, but it didnt work  it displayed as connected to the internet, but it would only send packets, not receive them. Normally the connection is sent to receive IP and DNS info automatically.

Ive also tried booting windows in safe mode with networking to see if its a program conflict, but for some reason I cant even get that to work either! Pressing delete before the splash screen leads to a menu for selecting the boot device (with no further options after selecting one), while pressing F8 leads to the BIOS config with no options for booting in safe mode.

So, O Wizards of the Internet, Mages of TCP/IP, and Priests of Effortless Web-Surfing, what can I do? Thanks in advance!

SysInfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel Pentium III Xeon-processor, x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 300002 MB, Free - 101172 MB; F: Total - 167003 MB, Free - 49330 MB; G: Total - 199996 MB, Free - 8866 MB; H: Total - 199996 MB, Free - 80909 MB; I: Total - 210484 MB, Free - 31672 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5Q-PRO, Rev 1.xx, MS1C88B88Q01503
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free, Updated: No, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled
​


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

Click on Start -> Run -> CMD and click Ok, a black box should pop up in there enter "ipconfig /all" and copy and paste it here


----------



## Toffe (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, *KevzJD*!

My XP installation is in Swedish, so here's the English translation:

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : christoffer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-B3-6F-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP-address . . . . : 169.254.129.111
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the brand and model of your "router/modem"? Why do you need to mess with ad-hoc wireless and whatever else you were doing to try to get both computers online?

What, if any, non-Windows firewall do, or did, you have?

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the translation. Everything but the 169.254.x.x IP address and no default gateway listing is good.

Did you do both Winsock and TCP/IP repair?
Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
Reboot the machine.

Could be a driver problem caused by an update.
Check the Atheros Ethrenet Controller in Device Manager and see if any problems are showing in the Device Status box under Properties.
Also, what is the driver being used for the controller?

Try rollig back to the previous driver.

Check the manufacturer's site to see what they have for drivers. and download and install from there.


----------



## Toffe (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, *TerryNet*!

The box is labeled Webstar, by Scientific Atlanta, Inc. I cant find any model number or other designation. It might be covered by one of the many stickers placed on it by the ISP, which are marked with removing sticker voids warranty. Theres a MAC address, and another sticker labeled 82 3295.

I needed to fiddle with ad-hoc networks and such because this modem/router thing (sorry about poor terminology  Im pretty good with computer hardware and software, but networking is the one thing I know very little about) has only one Ethernet cable socket, and no WiFi. Since XP and Windows 7 wouldnt play together in a homegroup, wireless ad hoc networking was the only way I found to get both PCs online at once.

My firewall is Sygate Personal Firewall, now disabled. I enabled the Windows firewall for the ad hoc network, but disabled it afterwards.

Resetting the Winsock and TCP/IP stack and rebooting didnt help.

On preview: Hello *dlsayremn*! I'll check the drivers and post info ASAP, but right now I can say that according to Device Manager, the ethernet controller is working correctly.


----------



## Toffe (Jul 28, 2011)

OK, rolling back the drivers wasn't possible as there weren't any previous versions stored. I found a newer driver online (though not from the manufacturer's website - couldn't find anything there) and installed it: no change.

The old driver was 1.0.0.27, the new one is 1.0.0.41 of 02/12/2009.


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

Its giving you an APIPA address (168.254.x.x.) which usually means that you cannot connect to the DHCP server. Try disabling all firewalls on your computer and then restarting your computer, modem and router and try again and then post back here with the results


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Best to use the latest driver from your PC or motherboard manufacturer's web site.

Are you sure that Webstar includes a router? If it's a modem only maybe your only problem is that you need to power cycle (unplug for 30 seconds) it.

To settle the router question you could show for the laptop that does get internet access (no need to translate, it's mostly numbers) ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## sgsmalpe (Jul 28, 2011)

if its a 169.254, you could also try going through control panel-network connections-then look for your local area network, right click on it and disable the card also remove the ethernet cord from the modem and computer and also the power cord from the modem. reboot the computer(while the net card is still disabled) once you have your computer up, return to the local area connection and enable the network card while ethernet cable is still unplugged, you should get a message saying ethernet cable unplugged.plug back the modem powercord, and also the ethernet cord, back into modem and pc. you should get a connection going after that


----------



## Toffe (Jul 28, 2011)

*KevzJD*, disabling the firewalls and restarting everything didn't help.

Hi *sgsmalpe*, cycling the power as per your instructions worked last week when a technician did it: it worked that evening, then the next morning when I booted the PC again the problem was back. I just tried it again, and then I saw some more activity on the modem when I activated the connection: opening the connection properties showed ca. 18,000 packets received, but Firefox still couldn't load any pages, and background services (SugarSync, AVG) remained offline.

Out of curiosity I ran ipconfig again, and it had changed and now shows the following information:

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : christoffer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-B3-6F-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP-address . . . . . . . . . . : 187.67.32.124
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . . : 187.67.32.1
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 201.17.0.52
DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 201.17.0.62
201.17.0.52
201.17.0.45
Lease obtained . . . . . . . . : 28 July 2011 18:08:27
Lease ends . . . . . . . . . . . : 28 July 2011 21:08:27

*TerryNet*, here's the ipconfig info from my windows 7 laptop:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Christoffer>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Wasa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7E-E4-00-4F-86-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-4F-86-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-7F-22-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 187.67.33.138(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28. juli 2011 18:14:56
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28. juli 2011 21:14:56
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 187.67.32.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 201.17.0.52
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 201.17.0.62
201.17.0.52
201.17.0.45
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{43D893FA-E463-4964-BFB1-563A72FFC5A4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B55000EC-271B-4D5E-8872-D6458D3669BB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2e:8aa:44bc:de75(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2e:8aa:44bc:de75%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{11445208-BAE5-45DC-B3A7-18C527250794}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:bb43:218a::bb43:218a(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 201.17.0.62
201.17.0.52
201.17.0.45
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Christoffer>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That Webstar is a modem only. When switching the device connected to it you have to power cycle it.


----------



## Toffe (Jul 28, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> That Webstar is a modem only. When switching the device connected to it you have to power cycle it.


Power cycling doesn't help. As I mentioned in my previous post, power cycling the modem when attaching it to my desktop leads to a message saying I'm connected, and a few packets arriving, but neither browsers nor other applications can access the net. Neither disabling firewalls nor rebooting helps. I should have mentioned that I tried this several times the day after the technician did it (the one time it worked), but the problem has persisted ever since.

I should also have mentioned that I suspected a virus or other malware, but I ran a full computer scan (AVG) and it found nothing of note. (that of course doesn't mean it's NOT a virus, but I suppose it's unlikely)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you get an APIPA as in post # 3 the most likely problem is not power cycling the modem when switching.

If you still have trouble when you get a good IP configuration as in post # 11 then there is some other issue.

Good chance that it's a corrupted or mis-configured non-Windows firewall or security suite. Uninstall the Sygate Personal Firewall and run the removal tool if they supply one.

Try *Safe Mode with Networking*.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think I have another solution here... some ISPs only allow you 1 *PUBLIC* IP address, so if you have a set up where there is no routing, then your ISP is probably blocking the second IP address.

Honestly I would recommend getting a wireless router, it will save you so much hassle.


----------



## Toffe (Jul 28, 2011)

Success!! Thank you, *TerryNet*! Uninstalling Sygate Personal Firewall appears to have fixed the problem. I thought disabling it earlier would be enough, but I guess it had corrupted the system somehow. Thanks a lot to everyone who contributed!

On preview: *Couriant*, yes, I'd prefer a wireless router now that I have more than one internet-enabled device in my household... my ISP is rubbish and I want to switch anyway. Hopefully I'll get around to switching one day


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 



> I thought disabling it earlier would be enough, but I guess it had corrupted the system somehow.


Right; firewalls have to dig so deep into the system internals to try to block malware that sometimes the only way to unblock things is an uninstall. You can probably install it again--if you like it--and be OK.



> ... my ISP is rubbish and I want to switch anyway.


You don't have to switch ISPs to buy a wireless router.


----------

